# My Tarantulas



## H. rodriguez (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm new here so I would like to start off by showing some of my tarantulas from my collection. Hope you guys like and I hope to learn from you guys.

- H.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 5, 2010)

HR, Welcome aboard........and Wheere's the pics!? 
Terry


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 5, 2010)

This is Monad, my 3 inch Avicularia Avicularia.


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 5, 2010)

Terry D said:


> HR, Welcome aboard........and Wheere's the pics!?
> Terry


Hi Terry. Hold on...getting to it, I'm new  I'm getting the hang of this, expect my uploads to be *VERY VERY* sloooow :wall:


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 5, 2010)

This is Taco, my 2 inch Brachypelma emilia.


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 5, 2010)

This is Sneeze, my 1 inch Grammostola pulchripes.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 5, 2010)

HR, Sorry bout the rush  Nice pics! I like that li'l emilia. I've got a mm I'll likely be shipping out soon. Hope yours' turns out female for ya.
Cheers


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, hope your emilia gets there in perfect health.


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 6, 2010)

This is Kira, my 2 inch Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 6, 2010)

This is Tigerlilli, my 1 1/2 inch Psalmopoeus irminia.


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope you guys enjoy these. I'll be posting more of the rest of my 15 tarantulas.

- H.


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 19, 2010)

My 3 1/2 inch Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 19, 2010)

Princess she's a good 7 inches....


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 26, 2010)

*Avic. Avic.*

this is L my 4 inch pink-toe...:clap:


----------



## BillyG (Sep 26, 2010)

your ts are gorgeous!! omg,"Tigerlilli",how much I love this name!!!!!i wish i can name my female suntiger that name if wasn't you named it first.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice Ts:clap:


----------



## Mattyb (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice collection. Love the blondi!


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 30, 2010)

BillyG said:


> your ts are gorgeous!! omg,"Tigerlilli",how much I love this name!!!!!i wish i can name my female suntiger that name if wasn't you named it first.


by all means name her tigerlilli its a beautiful name. my little girl came up with it after watching Peter Pan...by the way congrats on the female suntiger, beautiful species...


----------



## H. rodriguez (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you all for the comments... be updating soon and posting some of my sling...


----------



## tarantulamex (Sep 30, 2010)

H R. First welcome to the board. You have some awesomely gorgeous t's. :clap: Nice pics. Good luck with them and can't wait to see the others in your collection.


----------



## H. rodriguez (Oct 1, 2010)

tarantulamex said:


> H R. First welcome to the board. You have some awesomely gorgeous t's. :clap: Nice pics. Good luck with them and can't wait to see the others in your collection.


thanks for the warm welcoming...yeah can't wait to get good pics of my slings...also waiting for my P. metallica to show its colors...


----------



## schadbone (Oct 1, 2010)

*3 of my girls*

Love the Brachypelma's


----------



## H. rodriguez (Oct 2, 2010)

*Avic. versicolor*

dont you love it when they have other thing in mind...;P


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice T's man, they all look amazing! On a side note, shouldn't the Brachy's have alot more substrate than that?


----------



## H. rodriguez (Oct 13, 2010)

2oCHEVYo0 said:


> Nice T's man, they all look amazing! On a side note, shouldn't the Brachy's have alot more substrate than that?


thanks....it all depends which brachy you're looking at...my emelia is only 2 inches with no sign of borrowing...she likes to use the top of her hide...and the other brachys on my thread...well someone else posted them and had not removed them...


----------

